# Help me finalize my tripod & ballhead choice



## RC (Apr 15, 2013)

I’m upgrading my tripod and head. I have narrowed down my choice of tripods but I am struggling with heads. I’ve been looking at Manfrotto and Gitzo heads (plus a few others) but after reading reviews (mostly B&H user reviews) I have become more confused and uncertain. I have also searched CR for a tripods and heads which is an overwhelming task with the 100s of links. 

I don’t have a hard budget but I don’t have an unlimited budget either. I was hoping to keep it inside $600 but that doesn’t look like that’s going to happen. Primary use is landscape, must be carbon fiber, also want to be able to mount a 5D with 70-200 2.8. 

*Short list of tripods: *
Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 (supports 17.6 lbs) - $400
Gitzo GT-1531 -Series 1 (supports 17.6 lbs) - $620
Gitzo GT-2531- Series 2 (supports 26.4 lbs)- $700

Ball Heads
Manfrotto 468MGRC2 Magnesium Hydrostatic (Supports 22 lbs) - $260

Questions:
1.	Gitzo has “Centered” and “Off Centered” ballheads. What are the pros and cons of each? 
2.	In general what are your opinions of Gitzo heads? Online reviews range from excellent to do not buy.
3.	Right now I’m leaning towards the Gitzo GT-2531 Series 2 tripod. What would be an appropriate head for that tripod. In other words I don’t want to put a wimpy head on sturdy set of legs or a rock solid head on flimsy set of legs.

I'm open to all suggestions for tripods and heads. 
Thanks all


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 15, 2013)

I use Manfrotto 055CXPRO4 Carbon Fiber (pretty much same like the 055CXPRO3) and it is sturdy yet relatively light (to carry) tripod I use it with a 468MGRC2 ball head (the best ball head I've ever owned and real joy to use) ... together they (055CXPRO3 + 468MGRC2) will give you a very sturdy set up for your 5D + 70-200 f/2.8 ... I also use it for supporting my 5D MK III + 150-500 OS (which is heavier than the 70-200) and I highly recommend that combo (055CXPRO3 + 468MGRC2).
I've never used Gitzo, so can't be much help there. 


RC said:


> I was hoping to keep it inside $600 but that doesn’t look like that’s going to happen.
> 
> Manfrotto 055CXPRO3 (supports 17.6 lbs) - $400
> 
> Manfrotto 468MGRC2 Magnesium Hydrostatic (Supports 22 lbs) - $260


by the way currently B&H is having a $65 Mail-in-Rebate on each of those 2 items ... so you should be able to get them for under $530 ($335 for tripod & $195 for Ballhead)


----------



## tron (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a Systematic Series 3 Gitzo (3541LS) but I use it for more than 200mm lenses too. It is 1.7Kg 

I am very happy with it (Stability, usability and weight). If you have to choose between the ones you mentioned get the Series 2 Gitzo.

I use the Markins M20 head which is now obsolete (There is the Q20 I think).
Q10 would be the one matching for a Series 2 Gitzo.

If I had to choose a head again though, I would look seriously at an elliptical Arca Swiss head (I think Z1?)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 15, 2013)

Legs: Gitzo or Really Right Stuff. The latter is more expensive, but the quality can't be beat. I have their travel tripod setup (TQC-14 and BH-30 LR), leg diameters and support rating are equivalent to the Gitzo 25xx, and even though it's rated for 25 lbs, I can (and have) personally suspended myself (180 lbs) holding two of the legs and swinging under the tripod. The RRS TVC Series 2 is similar to the Gitzo 3-series. IMO, the build quality of RRS is slightly higher than Gitzo (anodized vs. painted aluminum parts and easier-to-hold legs locks, for example). But really, you can't go wrong with either Gitzo or RRS.

Head: RRS, Kirk, or Markins. I'd avoid both Gitzo and Manfrotto. The Gitzo heads have a generally bad reputation for a reason - they're kludgy and relatively heavy, and use a non-standard plate. There's a guy on my local Craigslist that's been trying to offload a Gitzo head for over two years now - no takers. Whether you get the Gitzo 25xx or an RRS Series 2 set of legs, I'd get the RRS BH-40 head.

I used a Manfrotto 468MG ballhead for a few years - the poster who commented it's a joy to use is correct. The _head_ is a joy to use. The RC2 plate/clamp system is *not* a joy, IMO - it's the weak point in an otherwise quite decent system. While it locks down securely (thanks to the secondary pin, there's no risk of it slipping out), even with it 'locked down' there's still play - and that means vibration, and also makes it difficult to precisely position the load. Fortunately, the clamp can be switched. I removed the Manfrotto clamp and replaced it with a Wimberley C-12, an Arca-Swiss type clamp. 

I highly recommend going with the AS system - the clamps are secure and it's as close to a standard as you'll find (used by RRS, Kirk, Markins, Acratech, Arca Swiss, and others). You can get excellent Kirk or RRS L-brackets, specific or generic lens plates, a variety of pano systems, etc. 

When you add the cost of the 468MG (you can get just the head without a clamp) to the cost of the Wimberley C-12 ($80), you might as well just get the RRS BH-40...


----------



## K3nt (Apr 15, 2013)

I have the Manfrotto you're looking at. I am very happy with it. It had been through snow, rain, sand and high and low temps and works good. I paired it with Manfrottos 327 (or 324) RC, whichever's the sturdier one, (joystick head) and it has served me well.

I am seriously considering to get a 3leggedthing.com carbon fiber one as well, but no pressing need at the moment. Lenses first. 

RRS are very, very good, but very, very expensive... at least where I come from.


----------



## 87vr6 (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/504845-REG/Manfrotto_055XPROB_055XPROB_Aluminum_Tripod_Legs.html

+

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=BH-40-Pro-II&type=3&eq=&desc=BH-40-Pro-II%3a-Mid-sized-ball-with-Pro-II&key=it

That's what I use with my 5D3 and 70-700 2.8 IS II. Stable, relatively inexpensive.


----------



## docsmith (Apr 15, 2013)

You haven't really said what use you are trying to build your tripod for, so I'll assume general purpose. But if you have big lenses, you need to think bigger tripods/ballheads. If you are trying to build a travel/hiking tripod, then you would be concerned about size and weight.

For general purpose, I'd go with the GT2541 or the GT2531 for tripods (if you don't go up to RRS). For ballheads, look at the RRS BH-40 or the Markins QT3 or Q10. Your next decision is which plates to buy. If you buy a ballhead with a quick-release lever, you should stick to one brand. I use RRS plates.

A long write up on this is here:
http://community.the-digital-picture.com/showthread.php?t=7067&page=4


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.nikonians.org/tripods/tripods_5.html

I found this link very helpful in my tripod selection between Gitzo's Mountaineer and Systematic.

I at one time had a Manfrotto CXPRO3 with 488RC4 ballhead. The flip lever on the top plate of the ballhead got really jammed/stuck that at times it was hard to lock that I decided to just replace it with a RRS. I did swap out the top plate for a RRS plate and the screw didn't 100% secure in. I was at the RRS headquarters in San Luis Obispo and they kinda glued the bolt to secure the plate to the Manfrotto ballhead. In sum, it was fine for what as a cheaper alternative for 1-2 years until I finally upgraded and got a RRS BH-55. It may be overkill, but the large surface area of the ballhead I found welcome in composing the image, not to mention on my series 3 Mountaineer tripod the BH-40 is just too puny. Typically a BH-40 will serve you fine or a BH-30 if you want to go Gitzo traveler and fold up the legs.

Now my experience with the Manfrotto tripod was painful. The rubber covers caps at the end of the legs would get loose and come off compared to the Gitzo's that would screw in at the bottom. Additionally after numerous trips to the beach, desert, or other sandy areas bits and grains would get stuck in the flip lock joints and it'd be a pain to disassemble and clean compared to the Gitzo's twist/screw.

In sum my lesson learned, tripods depreciate in value significantly compared to lenses. If I could do it all over again, I would just wait and save and go with the best out there over upgrading a little bit to what my budget at the time could spare. I have carried my Series 3 Tripod which is a bit more sturdier/solid than the series 2 for up to 2 mile distance/hikes and I would push for that if you don't plan to do a whole lot of walking with it. Otherwise go with the Series 2 and a quality ballhead like a Markins, RRS, or AcraTech (you will probably need to budget around $1100).

Another ballhead brand to look at is the Acratech ballheads: http://acratech.net/

They are cheaper than the RRS, super easier to clean (don't have to take it apart or ship it back to RRS to clean), and one of the lightest on the market.


----------



## vuilang (Apr 15, 2013)

i would go with Gitzo 2541 & RRS bh40.
i regret skimping on $ by going 2531 instead of 2541


----------



## brad-man (Apr 15, 2013)

Before going any further, follow neuro's advice on using an arca type clamp/plate system. You will be thankful down the road. As for the head, I can't recommend Markins enough. Like PBD above, my favorite head was an Acratech GP. It's an amazingly versatile tool. However, it has rather a large footprint and is costly. I am now solidly in the Markins camp. For the same cost as the Manfrotto or Gitzo, you can pick up a Markins Q3 which is much better in every way. Stronger, lighter, smoother and prettier. To future proof, you may want to go for a Q10. I use one on a Gitzo 3542XLS systematic tripod and it _easily_ holds anything I have. They make a Q20, but honestly if you need that much strength, you probably should be using a gimbal setup. For performance to weight ratio, Markins is king. My 2 cents...




http://www.ebay.com/itm/180648692673?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Markins-M10-Ball-Head-Q10-Tripod-Ballhead-Q-10-BK-NEW-/170508846235?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b31e849b


----------



## yogi (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been very satisfied with my acratech gp, though after reading this and other posts i would consider a markins or rrs if ever buying another. Dont have a carbon-fiber yet, but was considering a gitzo. But again, having seen many good reviews of rrs i will seriously consider that brand when i am ready to get a cf tripod. I would definitely recommend an arca-swiss type mounting plate whatever brand you decide to get.


----------



## RC (Apr 16, 2013)

Very impressive responses, thank you everybody! I continue to be impressed with the wealth of knowledge and experience I find here at CR. You've given me lots more to investigate.

So I started checking into some of your recommendations and I am sold on the AS system. Definitely going that route. 



docsmith said:


> You haven't really said what use you are trying to build your tripod for, so I'll assume general purpose....


Yes, more general purpose, some backpacking but nothing outrageous, mostly landscape work. Don't have any big lenses, largest is a 70-200 2.8.


Today's attack in Boston certainly puts things in perspective. My prayers and thoughts are with the victims and families. Boston is my favorite city in America to visit.


----------



## MCL (Apr 16, 2013)

Would the Kirk ballheads not also be a consideration along these lines?


----------



## RC (Apr 16, 2013)

vuilang said:


> i would go with Gitzo 2541 & RRS bh40.
> i regret skimping on $ by going 2531 instead of 2541



I've been favoring the 2531 over the 2541 because of the max height with center column down. This will allow me to stand up straight and look thru the the view finder without slouching over. Why do you prefer the 2541 that much over the 2531? I do like the smaller folded length of the 2541

2531 2541
Max support Weight 26.46 lbs 26.46. lbs
Max height column down 54.33" 51.18"
Max height column up 63.39" 60.24"
Weight 3.02 lbs 3.0 lbs
Folded height 25.59" 21.85"
Leg sections 3 4


----------



## RC (Apr 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> That would be my guess, and is the reason for my 055CXPRO3 vs 055CXPRO4 comment earlier. The differences are almost exactly the same between the Gitzo and Manfrottos, I have the 3 and it is good for the traveling I do and I wanted the height, but if I traveled with it more, particularly on planes, I sell it and get the 4.
> 
> All in I use the height more than I can't work with the folded length. But there is a big difference between a specced height and where your camera ends up after the head and a plate.
> 
> For instance my viewfinder is over 9" above the top of the tripod.



I planning on buying a grip for my 5D3 but debating whether or not I'll leave in permanently mounted on my body or not. I've never used a grip so I just don't know yet. Right now I'm calculating an extra 6" above the tripod for for the ball head and camera without grip. I hope to have it all figured out by the end of the week.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2013)

RC said:


> I planning on buying a grip for my 5D3 but debating whether or not I'll leave in permanently mounted on my body or not. I've never used a grip so I just don't know yet. Right now I'm calculating an extra 6" above the tripod for for the ball head and camera without grip. I hope to have it all figured out by the end of the week.



FWIW, a battery grip does add a bit of flex to the system (as an accessory, not when integrated as on the 1-series). For example, FoCal states, "_If you are using a battery grip, it is best to remove this as it can cause extra vibration when the camera is mounted on a tripod._"

I definitely agree that you should not include the center column in your height calculations (my TQC-14 has a center column, but I would rather lean over a bit than extend it). Generally speaking, even a non-extended center column adds a point of instability - the bare platform with the head attached is the most stable configuration (which is likely why the RRS 2- and 3-series and many of the Gitzo 3-series and higher legs do not even come with a center column, although you can buy one separately if desired).


----------



## jocau (Apr 16, 2013)

Quite easy. 

1) Tripod: Gitzo or RRS
2) Ballhead: Arca-Swiss (Monoball Z1 sp or dp) or RRS (BH-55)

I have a Gitzo GT3541XLS tripod and an Arca-Swiss Monoball Z1 sp ballhead. The ballhead feels like it's bulletproof. Just by holding it you immediately notice that you're dealing with a top quality product.


----------



## akraj (Apr 16, 2013)

Have you considered at the Manfrotto 322RC2 Grip Action Ballheads ? I've had for many years now and love the fact that one hand is free to support the lens while the other controls the position

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=303591&Q=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## jocau (Apr 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> jocau said:
> 
> 
> > Quite easy.
> ...



A great tripod/ballhead setup is one that you can keep for a lifetime (as a matter of speaking). The added cost doesn't really matter then. A good or mediocre one is one that you'll upgrade sooner or later and in the end it will cost as much or more as the great one mentioned in my first sentence. I made that mistake once with my first tripod... With longer exposures every tiny bit of extra vibration is seen in your final image. But if it has to be cheaper I'd probably go for a Feisol or Benro tripod with a Sirui ballhead or something like that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> What additional functionality do you get from the $700 Gitzo or the $900 RRS that a $400 Manfrotto doesn't give you?
> 
> I am all for quality engineering, and there will always be customers for Rolls Royce, but if the object is to safely drive around surely a Mercedes "will do" for most people, especially when cost was mentioned originally by RC.
> 
> After trying Gitzos, I just don't see the cost/function equation approaching that of the Manfrottos. I have never owned a RRS tripod, but clearly I do value their brackets and plates, but again, whilst you _might_ get a fraction more stability _sometimes_ for your $900, unless you have nothing better to spend $500 on, or you truly do NEED that last fraction of performance, or if you have requirements RC doesn't, then the far cheaper options are more than up to the simple task of holding an average weight camera and short tele lens a few feet off the floor.



From an in-use perspective, Manfrotto is very good, Gitzo/RRS are just a bit better. Higher load capacity means greater stability, something as simple as a hook to hang a weight is lacking from the Manfrotto legs. But it's a dimishing return to some extent.

However...have you ever had to disassemble your Manfrotto legs to clean them after use in sand or salt water? My RRS legs take about 1 minute to completely tear down, with no tools required (where _did_ that little clip-on hex thingy go when it fell off the Manfrotto leg?  ), and after they're rinsed and air dried, reassembly is just as fast.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> As an aside, the Manfottos do have a "hook" for ballast, it is cast in the side of the main housing and is very strong, the hook is hook shaped, and it also has a slot in it, great for tying a bit of string to to make a more substantial mount if needed. It is mounted on the main casting so that you can use it to maximum effect and weight when you use the column off axis. It also has a strap eye.



Thanks for that - I had completely forgotten about the little loop/tab on the side of my 190CXPRO4 platform!

In general, my opinion is that RRS is "the best" with Gitzo a close second. I think Manfrotto offers the best compromise between quality and value - great gear at a good price (particularly their legs - their QR clamping systems leave something to be desired, IMO).


----------



## Dianoda (Apr 16, 2013)

If you plan to use it for backpacking - sturdiness, compact size, and overall weight are all concerns. I'm also a frequent backpacker (an ultralighter, too - excluding camera gear, my base weight is usually in the 10-11lbs range), and shoot with a 5D3/7D and an assortment of lenses (24mm f/1.4 II, 100mm f/2.8 IS, 40mm f/2.8 STM, 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II, etc. - although in the backcountry I usually pack just the 24 f/1.4).

Given my intended use and equipment set here's what I ended up with:

For the legs I went with a gitzo GT1540F, a 4 section design which uses gitzo's ocean locks on the bottom two leg sections (about $580, the ocean locks make the tripod easier to clean in the field and give me more flexibility/less to worry about when setting up in streams, etc.). For the head I have a RRS BH-30 ($275, plus about $50-60 per for several plates - one of the 5D3, one for the 7D, one for the 70-200 f/2.8).

The combination is exceptionally sturdy - the gitzo tripod is appreciably more solid feeling than the manfrotto 190CXPRO3 tripod I was using before. And lighter - the combined weight of the head/tripod is pretty manageable at about 3lbs (which is about what the manfrotto weighs by itself). Folded, the combo is quite compact, and with all leg section fully deployed my ungripped 5D3's viewfinder is at eye-level (I'm 5'8") w/o having to extend the center column.

The RRS plate system combined with the lever release of the head itself is unequivocally better compared to the manfrotto RC2 QR plates of my previous head (a manfrotto 322RC2). The RRS system offers a simple, sure lock, but the RRS lever release also allows for you to fine tune placement of the setup without having to fully unlock (there is a halfway point where the plate itself is free to move, but it isn't a full release so there is greatly reduced risk of your equipment taking a catastrophic fall). Comparatively, my RC2 system would occasionally jam, placement had to be just right for it to lock, there was no adjustment available, etc. - the arca-swiss style plate systems are better in every way I can think of.

I paid twice looking for my ideal setup, hopefully others examining this thread don't have to do the same.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I removed the Manfrotto clamp and replaced it with a Wimberley C-12, an Arca-Swiss type clamp.


Hmm, interesting ... did not know I could replace it with the Wimberley clamp ... will have to get me one. Regarding the release plates ... I see that they are not "universal" like the RC-2 QR plates, am I missing something? 
coz if I replace the clamp I need 8 release plates for 5DMK III, D7000, 70-200 f/2.8 L II, 100 L, 150-500 OS, Macro Rail and 1 or 2 spare for future lenses ... so what release plate should I be getting?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Hmm, interesting ... did not know I could replace it with the Wimberley clamp ... will have to get me one. Regarding the release plates ... I see that they are not "universal" like the RC-2 QR plates, am I missing something?
> coz if I replace the clamp I need 8 release plates for 5DMK III, D7000, 70-200 f/2.8 L II, 100 L, 150-500 OS, Macro Rail and 1 or 2 spare for future lenses ... so what release plate should I be getting?



No, they're not universal. Kirk and RRS have a variety of plates for specific bodies and lenses, Wimberley has a set of lens plates (different lengths) and a universal body plate. All three have a selection tool / compatibility list on their website.


----------



## RC (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for all the excellent suggestions and tips. I really got some great advice and I’m sure it will be very helpful for lots of other folks too. I looked into every single person’s suggestion and came up with the two following options:

*Option 1:*
Gitzo - GT-2531 (3 section, 26.46 load, CF)
RRS – BH-40 LR (mid-size 18 lb load)
RRS – B5D3A plate (AS plate for 5D3 body)

Total cost with current rebates $992


*Option 2:*
Manfrotto - 055CXPRO4 (4 section, 17.64 load, CF)
Manfrotto - 468MGRC2 (Magnesium Hydrostatic Ballhead, 22 lb load)

Total cost with current rebates $540


I’m going with option 1. Is it an overkill for my needs/uses? Probably, but I hoping this will last my lifetime. Although option 2 is very nice gear and nothing to snarl at, I will always wish I had gone with option 1. Later I will pick up a Wimberley P-20 plate for my 70-200 ring and a plate for my 7D. 

Now the one piece of advice I’ll give back (and what so many others have already given): Don’t buy a mediocre tripod and head. You will become frustrated like I did and end up spending more money in the long run. I broke my own rule and did not buy a quality item in the first place. 




jocau said:


> A great tripod/ballhead setup is one that you can keep for a lifetime (as a matter of speaking). The added cost doesn't really matter then. A good or mediocre one is one that you'll upgrade sooner or later and in the end it will cost as much or more....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 18, 2013)

Good choice, and one I think you'll be very happy with! 

One more question - have you considered the L-bracket vs. the base plate for your 5DIII? If you only rarely shoot in portrait orientation from a tripod, the drop notch is fine. But the L-bracket gives you a more balanced load in portrait orientation, and allows you to shoot a pano that way (which you can't do effectively with the drop notch). Trade offs are higher cost and more bulk than just the base plate. Just a thought...


----------



## RC (Apr 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good choice, and one I think you'll be very happy with!
> 
> One more question - have you considered the L-bracket vs. the base plate for your 5DIII? If you only rarely shoot in portrait orientation from a tripod, the drop notch is fine. But the L-bracket gives you a more balanced load in portrait orientation, and allows you to shoot a pano that way (which you can't do effectively with the drop notch). Trade offs are higher cost and more bulk than just the base plate. Just a thought...


Yes, and another benefit of the AS system that I learned (thanks). I was looking at those on RRS's website, I do see myself adding one later if needed. I'm ok spending extra to own both because I'm sure there will be times I won't want the bulk of an L bracket. Besides I see myself leaving the plate attached the majority of the time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 18, 2013)

RC said:


> I was looking at those on RRS's website, I do see myself adding one later if needed. I'm ok spending extra to own both because I'm sure there will be times I won't want the bulk of an L bracket. Besides I see myself leaving the plate attached the majority of the time.



I really hope they release more like the L-bracket for the 1D X - it actually converts from an L-bracket to just the base plate, and the hex wrench for the conversion is stored right in the plate. It's an awesome design, IMO.


----------



## RC (Apr 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at those on RRS's website, I do see myself adding one later if needed. I'm ok spending extra to own both because I'm sure there will be times I won't want the bulk of an L bracket. Besides I see myself leaving the plate attached the majority of the time.
> ...


Dang, that is really cool. Just checked out the images on RRS's site. I got to call RRS before I place my order anyway, I'm going ask them when they're going to make one for the 5D3 (I know they're not going to :'().


----------



## RC (Apr 18, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Other companies are making that modular design now too.


Anybody doing one for a 5D3? Not in a huge rush, like to have by mid May at the latest.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 18, 2013)

Quick Google images search threw this up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-shaped-Vertical-Quick-Release-Plate-Camera-Bracket-for-Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-/281081812071


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 18, 2013)

And this.

http://www.promediagear.eu/promediagear-l-bracket-for-canon-eos-5d-mkiii-grip.html


----------



## RC (Apr 18, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> And this.
> 
> http://www.promediagear.eu/promediagear-l-bracket-for-canon-eos-5d-mkiii-grip.html



Thanks for the links


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 18, 2013)

You are most welcome, funnily enough I was looking at the Promediagear YouTube video for their flash brackets recently. They seem to make a very high quality product and the 5D MkIII L-plate looks to be one of their best fitting designs.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, interesting ... did not know I could replace it with the Wimberley clamp ... will have to get me one. Regarding the release plates ... I see that they are not "universal" like the RC-2 QR plates, am I missing something?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 18, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> You can often get "job lots" of old plates on eBay very cheaply. Many plates are specified for one camera but might work on others, my RRS 1Ds MkIII camera plate works backwards on 1D/S MkI/II's for instance and many are flat so could work on many bodies, lens plates often fit a variety of lenses.
> 
> Indeed I have used a RRS 192MPR as an emergency everything plate, using various Canon 5D MkI/II and Nikon bodies as well as several lenses with it. The custom plates do have shaped surfaces to stop rotation, but you can attach a short flat plate to almost anything.


Thanks


----------



## RC (Apr 20, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RC said:
> ...


FYI, called RRS yesterday, they have no plans to design and build a 2 piece modular L bracket for the 5D3.


----------



## jocau (Apr 20, 2013)

RC said:


> Thanks again everyone for all the excellent suggestions and tips. I really got some great advice and I’m sure it will be very helpful for lots of other folks too. I looked into every single person’s suggestion and came up with the two following options:
> 
> *Option 1:*
> Gitzo - GT-2531 (3 section, 26.46 load, CF)
> ...



Sounds like a good, future proof plan. Also, given the fact that you have an expensive camera (5D3), I wouldn't go cheap on a tripod/ballhead setup.


----------



## swhitney (Apr 20, 2013)

I also do woodworking, and I have lived by the "Always buy your second tool first...." rule. It has saved me "a bunch" of cash in the long term, and I don't have that "settled for" tool or lens sitting around that I can't sell for "what it is worth", and I have been generally happier in the hobby.....


----------



## RC (May 10, 2013)

Feedback on my purchase

Well I got the last of my stuff delivered yesterday and all I can say is the Really Right Stuff is awesome stuff. I'm an extremely impressed with precision, the machining, engraving, and the finish of every little detail. I love how you can adjust and set the drag to increase the fluidity of the ball. I got the quick release style clamp and their Arca Swiss custom plates (body, lens, grip). Now that I've had my hands on the AS system I could never go back. 

As a bonus benefit, I ordered one of these clamps http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=B2-FAB-F&type=0&eq=&desc=B2-FAB-F-38mm-clamp-with-flat-back&key=it so I could attach my Black Rapid fastener to it. With the fastener loctited on, I can quickly switch between bodies without disrupting the secured fastener.

Yes RRS is a little pricy but IMO, it is not over-priced. You really do get a lot for your money.

So if you are reading this and researching heads:

Is RRS worth the cost? - yes
Arca Swiss? – a big yes


The Gitzo tripod, what can I say, rock solid, precise, and light weight.

I even unloaded my old tripods via Craigslist and recouped a fair amount.

Thanks all again for your help!


----------



## SPL (May 10, 2013)

RRS stuff is simply awesome!


----------



## wsheldon (May 10, 2013)

RC said:


> The Gitzo tripod, what can I say, rock solid, precise, and light weight.



+ 1

I got the same tripod last year and I've really been enjoying it. Huge step up my the Manfrotto 055MF3 I was using before that. 

After reading tons of reviews and some technical studies on vibration damping I decided on the Markins Q10 ballhead plus TB-21 base (essentially the Magica tripod without the ugly Nikon swag), but RRS makes great stuff so you can't go wrong there.

Congrats and enjoy!


----------

